

Show HN: An app to tweet text as an image - simondlr

Hi HN. PG recently tweeted and said there should be an app to tweet text as an image. I made a quick version of this a while back. However, unfortunately pics posted from the API don&#x27;t automatically display inline. There are some tweaks on this version to be done (some stuff are hardcoded). Go crazy if you want to.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tweetimg.com&#x2F;
======
jyu
Really wacky idea - Encrypt the message with another image. Why would anyone
want this? To get a secret message without leaking as much metadata as email.
Instead of sending a 1 on 1 message to a specific email address, you're
publishing it to many potential recipients. I have no clue how useful it would
be, but seems like a fun excuse to use wand / imagemagick.

Look at the "Encrypting Image Data" section:
[http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/transform/](http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/transform/)

------
meerita
I did [http://www.notegraphy.com](http://www.notegraphy.com) while ago. You
can write, style and the share on Twitter, Facebook or Tumblr and more from
the web, iOS devices or Android.

Feedback is welcome.

------
futurist
Clever name, but are these images guaranteed to be SFW?

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Is text always guaranteed to be SFW?

------
jonalmeida
Neat, but maybe another font or less image compression (or lack of anti-
aliasing?). The images look blurry to me.

------
johnpt
Clickable: [http://www.tweetimg.com/](http://www.tweetimg.com/)

